# 568 Deere net wrap problem



## Iowa hay guy

i havnt posted on here in a while but i know a lot of guys know a lot of things so i thought id bounce this off you guys

i bought a deere 568 last year and i have been using high quality net wrap and its 67 inch wide rolls but my baler wont put it over the edge on most of the bales
every once in a while it will try to but most times it just goes to the edge

does anyone have any ideas or suggestions on how to make this work the way its supposed to


----------



## fredro

net needs to be tighter


----------



## CockrellHillFarms

The first obvious question would be. Do you have the JD cover edge wrap? If its not, then it wont wrap the edges. I could be wrong but the only net wrap that I know of that will actually go over the edge is the JD. The other stuff (which is what I use because its cheaper) will go to the edge but not over it. So it covers the whole bale top but not over the edge. I've never understood why it matters to most people because once you stack hay or line it up. The actual edge never shows. So whats the point of having the netwrap go over the edge?


----------



## Colby

Are you using John Deere cover edge net? Or some off brand


----------



## Iowa hay guy

im using the bridon net wrap which is the same as deeres cover edge as theyre both made my tama plastics out of isreal and they are both made to the same iso specs it even has the proprietary "night flash"
my neighbor is using an off brand in his 567 and 568 and his goes down over the edge so i dont get why its not doing what its supposed to my next roll will be the 67x9000 from deere unless it has troubles but im not expecting it to perform any different

so no more "USE COVER EDGE" posts cuz if i wanted to hear that i would call deere


----------



## johndeerefarmer

Iowa hay guy said:


> im using the bridon net wrap which is the same as deeres cover edge as theyre both made my tama plastics out of isreal and they are both made to the same iso specs it even has the proprietary "night flash"
> my neighbor is using an off brand in his 567 and 568 and his goes down over the edge so i dont get why its not doing what its supposed to my next roll will be the 67x9000 from deere unless it has troubles but im not expecting it to perform any different
> 
> so no more "USE COVER EDGE" posts cuz if i wanted to hear that i would call deere


Tamu Plastics does make COVER EDGE exclusively for Deere and they do not sell it to any one else or under any other brand names. COVER EDGE is patented and until the patent expires you have no choice but to buy it from John Deere.
What you have is indeed made by the same company and has some of the same features but it is "edge to edge" which means that it was not designed or meant to go over the edge. BTW, just because a product meet ISO standards has nothing to do with whether or not it is the same as another product.


----------



## Tim/South

To my understanding Deere only owns the name "covered edge". They do not own any patten on covering the edge.
Vermeer has the 'over edge' or something like that.
My Tama net wrap is exactly the same as what my Deere dealer sells. It just does not say "Covered Edge". It does go over the edge very well.

I am not familiar with the Deere net wrapping mechanism. On my non Deere baler I have to have the brake tensioner very tight to stretch the wrap over the edge. If it is not stretched then the wrap just follows the top of the bale.


----------



## johnny jee

Tim are you running a Vermeer baler, if so , what model? How tight do you have brake tensioner?


----------



## Iowa hay guy

i traded my vermeer for a deere 568 and there isnt a brake on it except to stop it from spinning when your not netting

it uses a v belt off of the roller to power on the net wrap and the only way to change it is to add or remove shims from the pulley


----------



## Tim/South

johnny jee said:


> Tim are you running a Vermeer baler, if so , what model? How tight do you have brake tensioner?


I run it so tight that the "window" tears are visible between the main strands of net. The manual recommends this setting. It really stretches the net. There is much more tension than I thought would work.


----------



## johndeerefarmer

Tim/South said:


> To my understanding Deere only owns the name "covered edge". They do not own any patten on covering the edge.
> Vermeer has the 'over edge' or something like that.
> My Tama net wrap is exactly the same as what my Deere dealer sells. It just does not say "Covered Edge". It does go over the edge very well


http://www.meattrade..._hay_bales.aspx


----------



## Tim/South

Johndeerefarmer, thank you for the link.
I saw where Tama had a patten on the elastic type net used on the ends. I do not see where this is sold exclusively to Deere.
I have Edge-to-Edge Tama net wrap. According to the labeling it is the same as Covered Edge. My Deere dealer said the only difference was the trade mark name "Covered Edge" on the package.
John Deere is the only one who can use the trade mark name Covered Edge on their balers or net. The remainder of the world has to call it Edge-to-Edge.
Tama makes both.


----------



## johndeerefarmer

Tim/South said:


> Johndeerefarmer, thank you for the link.
> I saw where Tama had a patten on the elastic type net used on the ends. I do not see where this is sold exclusively to Deere.
> I have Edge-to-Edge Tama net wrap. According to the labeling it is the same as Covered Edge. My Deere dealer said the only difference was the trade mark name "Covered Edge" on the package.
> John Deere is the only one who can use the trade mark name Covered Edge on their balers or net. The remainder of the world has to call it Edge-to-Edge.
> Tama makes both.


I might be confused but I understood that Edge to Edge means that it just covers from edge to edge. If you want it to go over the edge you have to buy the special net wrap that has the elastic in the outer layer. From the TAMU Plastic site "*CoverEdge*[background=rgb(225, 225, 225)] netwrap covers 15% more surface area of the round bale"[/background]
Their Edge to Edge product says [background=rgb(225, 225, 225)]The ability of [/background]*TamaNet EDGE to EDGE*[background=rgb(225, 225, 225)] to cover the entire[/background]
[background=rgb(225, 225, 225)]width of the bale, in all makes of round baler and in[/background]
[background=rgb(225, 225, 225)]all crops, means you no longer risk losing[/background]
[background=rgb(225, 225, 225)]valuable crop. [/background]It makes no mention of the extra 15% coverage

The website is http://www.tama.co.i...Netwrap_tec.php
Click on netwrap and then from the drop down menu select "Technologies".

If you can show me some documentation that the Edge to Edge is indeed the same product, I would sure like to see it. I could then buy the generic product and save some john deere green money.








Thanks


----------



## swmnhay

In my opinion the wider net wrap is a detriment.If storing outside with ends butted together it pulls edge of the bale down and can channel the water inbetween the bales.And when taking the net off if over the edge it is a PIA to get off compared to edge to edge wrap.It may make a slightly neater bale but a net that just goes to the edge is what I use.

Some just drink the JD koolaide,lol.


----------



## Tim/South

Johndeerefarmer,
Look at the Tama links below. Both the Covered Edge and Edge to Edge come in 51 inch wide rolls of net.
Yes, Covered Edge covers more surface area than conventional net wrap. "Conventional" being 48 inches.
51 inches is 51 inches and both will go over the edge of a 48 inch bale in a 47 or 48 inch chamber.
The net wrap made exclusively for Deere is 12,100 feet long compared to a standard Tama net length of 11,500 that I use. 
CoverEdge™ is a trade mark, not a patten. They own the marketing name. Yes, Tama makes a net wrap especially for Deere that is longer, not wider or different than their other net.

http://www.ambraco.com/BaleNetwrap/TamaNet_EdegToEdgeWithTamaTech_Netwrap.php
and
http://www.ambraco.com/BaleNetwrap/JohnDeereCoverEdgeTamaTecPlusBaleNetwrap.php


----------



## johndeerefarmer

Thanks

Last question, does the EDGE to EDGE have the elastic in the edges so that it can drop down over the edge and snug down tight or are they just the same width?


----------



## mlappin

Agree with Cy, the wrap that comes over the edge of the bale and covers a small percentage of the ends is a royal pita to get off.


----------



## Tim/South

johndeerefarmer said:


> Thanks
> 
> Last question, does the EDGE to EDGE have the elastic in the edges so that it can drop down over the edge and snug down tight or are they just the same width?


Yes. It was a Tama feature, not a Deere CoveredEdge exclusive feature.Any company worth their salt is going to find an angle to promote their product as the latest and best. That is just good marketing.The competition is tough.


----------



## springhollowhayfarm

fredro said:


> i traded my vermeer for a deere 568 and there isnt a brake on it except to stop it from spinning when your not netting
> 
> it uses a v belt off of the roller to power on the net wrap and the only way to change it is to add or remove shims from the pulley


Yes there is a brake and it does do more than just keep if from turning when not feeding net. I highly recomend you get the Tech Manual for this baler, they are high but more that worth it. In the Tech manual there is a section about net wrap streach, which is set by that brake. You need to put a torque wrench on that bolt that holds the puley on that the brake stops, it should not slip untill you reach between 30 to 50ftlbs I belive. I set mine to 50ftlbs and keep it that way. If it dont meet that spec then adjust that brake pad with shims that are behind it or replace brake pad. cover edge net will not warp perfectly untill this it set right. The brake should stop the net roller before the net contacts the kinfe and cuts so it has that time to streach the cover edge over the edge of bale. If brake slips then you dont get the streach needed. Also be a good idea to make sure there is not any trash or stalks or anything in the path of the net on the edges of track that will deflect the net in anyway. Also make sure all hardware is in place right and nothing is out of wack in the net track.

I have videos going over the 468 Baler and talk about this problem. I think this is talked about in part 2 and 3. Look up "Spring Hollow Hay Farm 468 Baler Review", on YouTube.

Part 2
Part 3


----------



## Iowa hay guy

after all the trouble i went thru i checked the brake and discovered it wasnt tight so i worked on it and its shot i will install the new one when i get a chance but i got 42 ft pounds out of it

but the real problem was after all this time the net pan a new one was put in before i got it and it wasnt adjusted properly so i had to shim up the bottom because the guide washers were touching the sides of the baler so i shimmed them up and what do you know it puts the net on and it goes down over the edge of the bale
on a side note im sure it will work better when i put the new brake pad in it but for now it works to the best of its abilities i will keep an eye on it and might keep tweaking on it to get it perfect


----------



## Tim/South

You are well on your way to earning your PhD in baling.
Good work. Understanding the process is very valuable knowledge.

PS
I once told one of my co-workers that where I was from, their PhD stood for PostHoleDigger. Sadly he was not amused or impressed.


----------



## Iowa hay guy

i already have my phd in bailing im not new to it by any means but i just got this baler last year used with 12k bales thru it but it has a lot of new parts and my guess is that they were put on and not adjusted right i never messed with it last year cuz we were behind but this year the weather has let me get ahead ans i just started tinkering with it about a week ago but going from a vermeer that i could adjust and run in my sleep to a deere is a bit of a learning curve but i catch on fast and learning curves were meant to be taken fast and loud and be broken


----------



## cannonball

One of the things I noticed is that with the wideb pickup baler you can tend to crowd the outsides and makes them higher than the rest so the wrap slips down as it goes on.....I even noticed this on a regular pickup.. the idea bale is rows big enough to set your rake a little more than your width of bale.....


----------



## Tim/South

Iowa hay guy said:


> i already have my phd in bailing im not new to it by any means but i just got this baler last year used with 12k bales thru it but it has a lot of new parts and my guess is that they were put on and not adjusted right i never messed with it last year cuz we were behind but this year the weather has let me get ahead ans i just started tinkering with it about a week ago but going from a vermeer that i could adjust and run in my sleep to a deere is a bit of a learning curve but i catch on fast and learning curves were meant to be taken fast and loud and be broken


Glad to see that you figured it out.Thanks for sharing the cure.


----------



## mlappin

You guys, everybody knows PhD stands for Piled Higher and Deeper


----------



## Colby

I know net on these JD balers is a real pain until you get it adjusted. Then it's easy breezy


----------



## Iowa hay guy

since it was a used machine and i dont know what all they put in new shortly before i got it who knows what else is messed up in there but i will say that the rubber and the steel roller look brand new i was told it had a new brush and a new counterknife in it just before it was traded

my thought was maybe they traded it cuz the warranty was up and they werent going to help them figure out what was wrong with the net not going on quite right


----------



## Tx Jim

springhollowhayfarm said:


> Yes there is a brake and it does do more than just keep if from turning when not feeding net. I highly recomend you get the Tech Manual for this baler, they are high but more that worth it. In the Tech manual there is a section about net wrap streach, which is set by that brake. You need to put a torque wrench on that bolt that holds the puley on that the brake stops, it should not slip untill you reach between 30 to 50ftlbs I belive. I set mine to 50ftlbs and keep it that way. If it dont meet that spec then adjust that brake pad with shims that are behind it or replace brake pad. cover edge net will not warp perfectly untill this it set right. The brake should stop the net roller before the net contacts the kinfe and cuts so it has that time to streach the cover edge over the edge of bale. If brake slips then you dont get the streach needed. Also be a good idea to make sure there is not any trash or stalks or anything in the path of the net on the edges of track that will deflect the net in anyway. Also make sure all hardware is in place right and nothing is out of wack in the net track.
> 
> I have videos going over the 468 Baler and talk about this problem. I think this is talked about in part 2 and 3. Look up "Spring Hollow Hay Farm 468 Baler Review", on YouTube.
> 
> Part 2
> Part 3


DITTO on brake setting.


----------



## jd4230ps

Someone correct me if I am wrong, but the brake has nothing to do with net tension.Net tension is set by adding or removing shims on drive roller pulley. when the net drive roll idler engages the feed roll drive belt the brake is released and net feeds onto belts. when wrapping is complete idler disengages and resets brake stopping any more net from feeding on to belts and allowing knife to cut net. The net is pulled down over bale edge by auger looking extension at each end of roller at back of gate. not a veery good description but that is how it works .


----------



## Tx Jim

jd4230ps said:


> Someone correct me if I am wrong, but the brake has nothing to do with net tension.Net tension is set by adding or removing shims on drive roller pulley.
> 
> Sorry but the brake on net drive pulley when adjusted correctly puts tension on netwrap as it's being applied to bale. Yes there are green augers on tailgate roller close to netwrap attachment to help spread cover-edge netwrap over ends of the bale.


----------



## jd4230ps

Tx Jim said:


> jd4230ps said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone correct me if I am wrong, but the brake has nothing to do with net tension.Net tension is set by adding or removing shims on drive roller pulley.
> 
> Sorry but the brake on net drive pulley when adjusted correctly puts tension on netwrap as it's being applied to bale. Yes there are green augers on tailgate roller close to netwrap attachment to help spread cover-edge netwrap over ends of the bale.
Click to expand...

Do you have JD baler? If so next time you are baling, check the brake while it is wrapping and you will find that there is no tension on brake at all. i checked mine today. the brake cannot be adjusted to put tension on it while wrapping.


----------



## Tx Jim

Yes I own a JD 467 with netwrap. If brake has no tension on it then please explain how the rubber brake pad on my baler got 2 deep grooves worn in it from contacting netwrap drive sheave requiring rotating pad 180 degrees ???


----------



## johndeerefarmer

You are correct,the brake pad is always in contact with the roller. When you pull that handle down and over to the side that locks the pad against the roller. Then when it gets ready to cut the net full braking force is applied.

My pad wore like yours. I was too cheap to buy another so I rotated mine too.


----------



## Bonfire

jd4230ps said:


> Someone correct me if I am wrong, but the brake has nothing to do with net tension.Net tension is set by adding or removing shims on drive roller pulley. when the net drive roll idler engages the feed roll drive belt the brake is released and net feeds onto belts. when wrapping is complete idler disengages and resets brake stopping any more net from feeding on to belts and allowing knife to cut net. The net is pulled down over bale edge by auger looking extension at each end of roller at back of gate. not a veery good description but that is how it works .


You are correct. Add or remove shims to the drive roll sheave. This adjusts the stretch of the net measured by the distance between the weaves of the net.

The brake pad is to stop the the roller at the moment of cutting the net at the end of the wrap cycle. The two grooves in the pad are from riding on the sheave at the end of the wrap cycle. Normal wear and tear. Shims are added and removed to this pad in order to obtain the 40 ft/lbs of torque required to stop the roller.


----------



## jd4230ps

Bonfire said:


> You are correct. Add or remove shims to the drive roll sheave. This adjusts the stretch of the net measured by the distance between the weaves of the net.
> 
> The brake pad is to stop the the roller at the moment of cutting the net at the end of the wrap cycle. The two grooves in the pad are from riding on the sheave at the end of the wrap cycle. Normal wear and tear. Shims are added and removed to this pad in order to obtain the 40 ft/lbs of torque required to stop the roller.


Thank you Bonfire. Tx Jim, the pad wears from stopping rotation of rubber feed roller at end of each wrap cycle. When feed roll idler arm rotates up and engages drive belt, it also releases tension from pad. I say again check yours while it is wrapping, If the pad had tension during wrap cycle it would wear out quickly and I have seen them run thousands of bales before needing to be turned or replaced.


----------



## Tx Jim

It's never too late to teach an "old dog" new tricks. Thanks for the explanation which when I thought about it makes "perfect sense"!!!!!!!!! Speaking of pad wear I just rotated my pad for the 1st time @ 18,000 bales

Thanks again,Jim


----------



## clowers

Mine has 12000 rolls and went bad today. Trying to decide if I want dealer to do it or do it myself. How hard is it to put on the belt for the net wrap system Mine is very cracked


----------



## jd4230ps

If I remember correctly 0n 7and 8 series balers remove bolt that holds drive roller to its mounting bracket,then remove bolts from mounting bracket, bracket then should come off baler.. Belt can be pulled off end of roller. Dont know how to change belt on 9 series because roller bracket is welded to baler frame.


----------



## jd4230ps

TX JIm Sorry if I sounded like a "smarta## know it all" but the OP was getting some good info and some not so good. just trying to help.


----------



## clowers

jd4230ps said:


> If I remember correctly 0n 7and 8 series balers remove bolt that holds drive roller to its mounting bracket,then remove bolts from mounting bracket, bracket then should come off baler.. Belt can be pulled off end of roller. Dont know how to change belt on 9 series because roller bracket is welded to baler frame.


Thanks for the jd4230 one the mechanics at the deere house helped me out, big Time .


----------



## Tx Jim

jd4230ps

No problem. I believe information posted on a discussion forum should be "correct info". I welcome anyone that corrects my mistakes.

Jim


----------

